# Zombie Garters



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Found this online and had to share it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Those are freaky, twisted...and soooo cool! Thanks for sharing TK  To bad I don't wear garter belts, they just wouldn't look right on my hairy male legs. Lol!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those would also be fitting for a _Hellraiser_ costume


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

those are cool! I'd never have the guts to show that much leg though.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, I love those, I'd use them if I went as a zombie in a properly bloodied rockabilly goth dress.


----------



## Antidaeophobia (Jul 7, 2011)

Nasty looking, but cool as well.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder if they come in my size?


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Love those, I couldn't wear them but they are hot!


----------



## llewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, add this to the list of things I need more than air.


----------



## AcaiBerry (Apr 6, 2012)

*responses very*

you are right


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Niiice... though a little pricey. That's quite the look, though!


----------



## Jenny Switchblade (Apr 18, 2012)

I saw this and admired it also..I totally plan on trying this for something..just not sure what yet I think I can do this with latex and lots of blood..and the proper dress of course..it looks like fun to do!!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

omg, those are so kewl!

amk


----------

